# Making the jump



## Keepcomposure (Mar 5, 2019)

I’ve been an electrician in the private sector for four years now in nyc I’ve finally decided I want to go union how do I go about this I am all in to join local 3 or an mta union what are the steps and do I have to start out as an apprentice? Can I take a journeyman test? Etc etc etc any help will be appreciated thanks beforehand


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Have you had any formal schooling this whole time? It takes 8000 hours work and 2000 hours schooling I think. If not yes you will need to start as an apprentice.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Keepcomposure (Mar 5, 2019)

im in school for electrical engineering if that helps me at all but i don't have a degree


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Keepcomposure said:


> im in school for electrical engineering if that helps me at all but i don't have a degree


Dude.


----------

